# Best 4x4 for 12K



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Hi guys,

My business partner is after a new motor & since he's not really that much into cars is after a) a 4x4 and b) one that won't cost more than 12K.

He's after some level of comfort & an auto if possible - any ideas?

TIA,

Mart.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Half a Porsche Cayenne?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

head_ed said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My business partner is after a new motor & since he's not really that much into cars is after a) a 4x4 and b) one that won't cost more than 12K.
> 
> ...


PIck uP, car or wagon?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Something like a Shogun or similar. I'd like it to be semi-decent as I have to turn up to meetings in it with him


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

head_ed said:


> Something like a Shogun or similar. I'd like it to be semi-decent as I have to turn up to meetings in it with him


How about an 05 plate? 4x4? Diesel?Less than 5k on the clock?
Climate? cd? Central locking , electric windows?

Just had a look on autotrader.

Can you say ssangyong rexton?

:wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> head_ed said:
> 
> 
> > Something like a Shogun or similar. I'd like it to be semi-decent as I have to turn up to meetings in it with him
> ...


I can't.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I had no idea the X5 and Cayenne prices had dropped so dramatically. I might try and get him to splash out the extra 8 grand and look at one of those.

He does less than 10K miles p/a, so running costs shouldn't be too drastic. Hmm, food for thought - cheers.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

head_ed said:


> I had no idea the X5 and Cayenne prices had dropped so dramatically. I might try and get him to splash out the extra 8 grand and look at one of those.
> 
> He does less than 10K miles p/a, so running costs shouldn't be too drastic. Hmm, food for thought - cheers.


Yeah, Cayennes are cheap as chips. X5 too. Problem is (and you'll appreciate this, being Welsh) I'd rather be seen getting out of the back of a sheep than an X5.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

You could prob pick up a 3 year old Rav or CRV for that money if you look around


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> You could prob pick up a 3 year old Rav or CRV for that money if you look around


RAV only available as a petrol with an auto box, if that makes any difference. Sluggish as well...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Suzuki something or other.

Quite gay, but typical of the genre. :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

BreTT said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > You could prob pick up a 3 year old Rav or CRV for that money if you look around
> ...


Sorry to hijack, how about a manual 2.0 RAV, any good?


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

I'd suggest the Toyota RAV/Honda CRV option for Â£12k.

I would try to persuade him to get a saloon/estate though :wink:


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Defender - it's a propa 4x4 8)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Been out looking with him today.

He likes the look of the Discovery, a little more than he wants to spend though - was looking at about 15K for a 52 Plate (MKII?) The facelifted version anyway.

Any of the _cheap_ Jap motors aren't really doing it for him, so Hyundai etc seem to be out of the picture.

Any bad stories about the newer Discos? I know the older ones had lots of problems.


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi Mart,

I'm currently running an 04 Disco II as a company car. It's just clocked up 80k miles, and I've put 52k of those on in the last 17 months. To be fair it has proved itself a great car to trundle down the motorway and round country lanes. We've done a 8hr run back from York and gotten out feeling ok - no aches and pains. It is comfortable, reasonably well spec'd with leather, air-con, CD changer etc, and some have heated seats etc. Downside is that it is no speedy Gonzales, however you can still shift if you need too! It really came into its own the other week when we had the snow... unbelievable how easily it coped with the hills when all others slithered to a halt!  8)

In terms of running costs, the big one for me has been the fuel, especially doing 250 motorway miles a day... all I can say is thank heavens for fuel cards! :wink: Service schedule is every 12k or 12 months and if it's not in warranty, there are so many specialists out there who will do a great job at a fraction of the price.

As for reliability, I have had a couple of issues. There was water ingress in the back, so if the Disco in question has a load cover, check to see if there are any watermarks showing. This was traced itself to a back door that needed tightening up a touch, so nothing too major with this. More seriously, I have had a new gearbox put in under warranty, and not long after, a clutch cylinder went. This could have been as a result of someone not being as careful as they should have been when replacing the gearbox as they are very close to each other. I've also had a new MAF fitted after it started stuttering. I would look into aftermarket warranties if buying privately.

As for the dealer network, I've had a mixed bag of the good and the bad. Salisbury LR wouldn't even tell me the service history, wrongly quoting the data protection act, much to LR UK's dismay. Swansea LR have not been particularly friendly or helpful and I've heard bad reports on their service department. JV Like of Brecon has had nothing but praise from customers and breakdown/recovery teams, and would be my dealer of choice if I could. My dealer in Swindon, TH White, have been very good, up to the last service when I mentioned my clutch didn't feel right and was biting further down than usual. They did the service but said the clutch was fine. When I went back to them, and spoke to the service manager, he agreed there was a problem, and said they'd bleed it and get it booked in the next week, after assuring me it would get me back to Cross Hands. It didn't and I spent 3hrs on the hard should of the M4 just past Bristol. [smiley=furious3.gif] So they are treading on thin ice with me at the moment.... :roll:

That said, even with all of these issues, I would still go out and buy another. If I wasn't doing the high miles, then it would be a no-brainer for me to have it as my own car. It gets my thumbs up as a motor I'd like to have  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

If there are any other questions I may be able to help with, just ask....
Rich


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks for the info Rich, I shall pass it on. He's going to be doing less than 10K miles p/a so hopefully running costs won't be too much of an issue.


----------

